# A Keep On The Borderland OOC



## Dr Simon (Sep 13, 2011)

IC Thread

Throwing out a concept here to see if anyone will bite. Probably foolish of me to do so seeing as its coming up to a busy time, but seeing as it could take a while to get things sorted....

Inspired, obviously, by _The_ Keep on the Borderlands,  the idea is for a game where characters are re-colonising a lost outpost on the borders of some civilised land. A bit like the Kingmaker AP, but with a different flavour.

Thoughts are along the lines of using a bit of skirmish-level mass combat, as well as diplomacy, dominion-building and good old-fashioned dungeon crawling, so although the rules are Pathfinder it might be worth checking options from the Miniatures Handbook and Heroes of Battle, for example. Although not exclusive, I thought it would make a nice change where the PCs are in charge of followers pretty much from the outset.

Characters will likely be 2nd level (or ECL 2), and pretty much any option is available from PF or 3.x. - to some extent what the players choose defines the background. If you're a cleric, you get to define some of the mythology; if you choose a non-human race you get to decide how that race fits onto the world, and what its culture is like, and so on.

I was thinking that the characters are all part of a "punishment detail" sent to clear out the fort for resettlement. There is a commanding officer, then the PCs as "specialist" rank, and some low-level warrior types, although there could also be a number of personal reasons why your character is in the group which might springboard the direction of the campaign.

*Character Creation*


Pathfinder
20 point buy
2nd level
Any class from the srd (core and base)
Races and classes from 3.x also considered.
Starting funds - 1000gp
Hit points - maximum first, roll for second. Then add your Con score (not modifier, whole score)

For experience I will probably do what I do in the majority of my other games - simply award a level up when the character pass some kind of milestone. These will be faster (in terms of encounters per level) than normal, but slowed by the natural rate of PbP.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2011)

I really want to try Kingmaker sometime.

The Living 4e game seems to have stalled.

So I'm intrigued. What are the circumstances here? Are we working for a lord, who will then come and sit in the Keep? Or do we get to keep the Keep for keeps?


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't own Kingmaker, so the only connection is based on what it sounds like from the blurb and hearsay - it's mainly the dominion-building thing.

I was thinking less of a feudal system and more of a professional army, like Rome. The intent of the powers that be, whoever they are, is that the keep (actually more like a stockade at first) be recaptured for the legitimate authorities, who are somewhere far away. Whether or not the PCs decide to keep it for themselves is up to the players. Since it is as feasable for a PC to be a criminal or exiled noble as it is to be a volunteer, there may be various points of view about this. Films about the Foreign Legion might be an inspiration (although it's not in a desert).


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I would be up for such a game. I will work on a character concept...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2011)

Exiled noble was exactly what I had in mind. 

Watching the Game of Thrones has given me a taste for a character fleeing the fall of her House in the mainland...and now seeking a new place to begin rebuilding power.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 14, 2011)

I am thinking about a holy warrior of a heretical, schismatic or maybe just unpopular sect related to a more mainstream religion. Class would be cleric, maybe using the crusader archetype. 

As for the particular god/religious structure I would be looking at, I was thinking it might be a religion that had a god that was venerated that had one domain, and then a number of heralds that embodied domains that could be paired with the first. Maybe since the crusader only receives one domain, it could be paired with the idea of eschewing the heraldic system and focusing on the single domain of the god. In this case, clerical members of this order would probably all be of the cloistered cleric, crusader, divine strategist, evangelist of theologian archetpes, since they only receive one domain.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 14, 2011)

As for a few more details... 

I was thinking that the god my character serves would be a god of Glory, and would be served by six heralds representing the Artifice, Destruction, Luck, Nobility, Strength, and War domains (and specifically *not* their subdomains). In addition to the unpopular but tolerated sect of pure Glory that my cleric belongs to, there would also be two heretical sects, one that venerates the god as one of Heroism with Artifice, Luck, and Strength, and the other than venerates the god for Honour with the Destruction, Nobility, and War domains. These two heretical sects are generally seen as something to be stamped out by the established church, and to be shunned by the pure Glory sect.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 14, 2011)

Kaodi, that sounds workable.

Been thinking a bit about the "powers that be", and my thought was that it is a fairly new government that has recently overthrown the old regime of nobility. Part of the re-settlement of the keep is the New Regime flexing its muscles and part an excuse to get rid of undesirables (some connected to the Old Regime, some for other reasons).

For now, the new regime, the Commonwealth, is fairly stable, but there's always the possibility of it turning sour. I also quite like the idea that the Old Regime may have been corrupt in places but was basically sound, so there isn't an absolute right or wrong to supporting either side.

Fitting with Kaodi's idea, different branches of the churches may have supported opposing sides, and those loyal to the Old Regime are now suffering for being on the losing side.

(It's also an excuse to use the French Republican Calendar which I've always wanted to do).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

Would there be room for a half-elf summoner (master summoner archetype)?

Not sure which part of world design I would get... planes???


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 14, 2011)

It wouldn't be a Dr. Si game without you, WD!

With that character there could be several aspects of the setting you could influence - elven culture, how half-elves are treated, how magic (and particularly summoners) is viewed and/or organised, etc.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2011)

Hm! I'm looking at a wizard or sorceror, but I don't see a conflict. Summoners are tightly focused on their schtick.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

Already an idea for your race? If you go elf wizard, you could define general magic and elf culture and I would concentrate on half-elf and summoner specifics.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, your not obliged to create every aspect related to your character. Think of it more what we've done with the Iron Heroes game, or the Savage Worlds one. Otherwise assume a baseline "standard fantasy" setting.

However, by choosing an elf or half-elf character you confirm that elves and half-elves definitely exist in the world.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmm. I'm intrigued by the premise, even if I'm not sure how well I'll manage at large-scale combat rules. Thought of maybe two possible concepts, though:

* With dominion building, one assumes there's some level of intrigue. Been wanting to try a ninja, and that seems to be a role they might fill well.

* In the exact opposite direction, the setup seems like one of the few where I might think a cavalier could fit. I haven't given them a very close look, though, since I tend to avoid mounted combat usually. But there does appear to be an archetype that gains interesting new kinds of mounts as it levels; a cavalier who travels to a Brave New Land and tames its exotic critters to serve him seems an interesting theme...


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know yet how much large-scale combat will actually enter into things, and I have some narrative variant systems (in Cry Havoc) that work quite well for background stuff.

Either of those characters seems fine - mounted combat feats are another area that usually get overlooked that I would like to try and make more useful.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> I don't know yet how much large-scale combat will actually enter into things, and I have some narrative variant systems (in Cry Havoc) that work quite well for background stuff.
> 
> Either of those characters seems fine - mounted combat feats are another area that usually get overlooked that I would like to try and make more useful.




I'll see what I come up with for a Cavalier, then. Thought about the Standard Bearer archetype, but will probably go with the Beast Rider, 'cause exotic critters are fun, though that loses him Heavy Armor Proficiency. Hrm... will have to ponder.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2011)

Will have a busy weekend. Don't expect to much from me until next week.


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm looking at Order of the Lion, Beast Rider archetype, possibly with the Standard Bearer, as well, depending on how one reads the rules on archetypes; Standard Bearer technically changes the mount class feature that Beast Rider also updates, but  only changes the level at which the cavalier gains it;  A 5th level Standard Bearer has access to a mount with the exact same stats and abilities as a 5th level base Cavalier. Seems not-unbalancing, then, to mix the two archetypse, but am fine with it either way.

In any event, as the order suggests, a loyal guardsman, either sent to guard one or more noble folk on the journey (maybe served Shayuri's house?) or sent by absent nobility that wants someone at the keep watching out for their interests. He's been drawn to the wilds and the exotic finds that might be there; the idea being that he slowly forms a bond to this more savage world (gains exotic mount, etc).  

heh. I am quite enjoying the thought of an order of the Lion Cavalier riding an actual Lion.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2011)

Was away the weekend to visit my father-in-law with my family. I  returned and one relay station of my Internet provider is broken,  leaving me with no access at home. I'm currently in the local library,  but this slows down my posting considerably until they fixed the relay .


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2011)

Jkason, actually, your character backstory might mesh very well with mine.

Let me get my act together today and I'll post some of what I have in mind...then we can bend and deform it all as we squish them together.


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Jkason, actually, your character backstory might mesh very well with mine.
> 
> Let me get my act together today and I'll post some of what I have in mind...then we can bend and deform it all as we squish them together.




Cool. Works for me.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 19, 2011)

This definitely sounds interesting.  I'm all about non-human races, especially of the monstrous sort.  and PF, too...

What classes are everyone looking into, and is there room for more?


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> What classes are everyone looking into, and is there room for more?




I think so far there's been mention of a cleric, a summoner, a wizard (or sorcerer), and a cavalier.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, I'm trying to avoid making Yet Another Bard, and Inquisitor is great but is another class I make a lot on PbP.

But I always gravitate to social classes with high skill count, and Rogue just isn't what I want.

So what does that leave me?


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Well, I'm trying to avoid making Yet Another Bard, and Inquisitor is great but is another class I make a lot on PbP.
> 
> But I always gravitate to social classes with high skill count, and Rogue just isn't what I want.
> 
> So what does that leave me?




If I read that right, you like social / high skill count classes but don't want to play the social, high skill count classes. 

Archetypes might be something to take a look at. Sensei gives some bardy-ness to a monk, Urban Ranger and Trapper seem to give some rogue-ishness to the ranger, and the Mindchemist archetype for the alchemist looks like it'll let you bump you mental stats fairly regularly as needed by the situation.

You could also try the ninja, which has a different flavor than your ordinary rogue.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 19, 2011)

Okay, I have a theory... 

I'm interested in a Bard with the Archaeologist alt class features.  

Basically, a non-musical, rogue-like Bard.

Unsure of race at the moment, but given that he's part of a penal colony, could make for some fun back story.

Edit: I don't know wat it is about them, but I've been dwarf-happy of late.  Thinking Dwarf, or possibly Halfling, will be the race of choice.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 20, 2011)

The archaeologist looks like a neat compromise. If you combine that with halfling you get a character with a lot of luck-based bonuses, although either race would work.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 20, 2011)

Of course, you'd have to consider that luck bonuses don't stack... or do they?

NM, none of the halfling's racial abilities say they're specifically Luck bonuses.

My only concern is the Small size.  In a pinch, I may have to get into melee. 

Also, as an aside, would you consider it game-breaking if I used the Halfling Boomerang from Eberron that actually returns when thrown?


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 20, 2011)

I believe "Halfling Luck" actually grants a racial bonus.

No worries with using the boomerang - you could use the Talenta or Xendrik versions.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay!

I am making an Arcane Bloodline Sorceror of a noble family based on the lineage of a great archmage who, in the past, helped found the kingdom and was awarded title and lands for his service. My character's father was no mage, but was a good leader and a fair and just lord of his estate. Unfortunately, the House of Dulat had cunning foes that worked in secret to undermine it.

When the time was right, Dulat was attacked, with false accusations of treason to act as legal cover for the otherwise lawless action. In a night, all but Arcata were killed or captured. She was away at the time trainng her inborn spark of magic, and the saboteurs could not infiltrate that place of uncanny senses and piercing gazes. She might have walked blithely out into a trap on graduating, but one of her father's retainers...hardly grown himself...managed to reach her just before her leaving and warn her. The two managed to slip the noose, and have been in an unofficial state of exile since.

Arcata is still considered peerage; she's not deemed part of the crime her father was accused of. Even so, the enemies of her House are too numerous and strong for her to make any public appearances. She has survived on the goodwill of her House's allies...though they become more and more fearful of aiding her.

The opportunity to leave the kingdom behind and create a new power structure in the wilderness is exactly what Arcata needed. If she can just stay alive long enough to amass the strength to confront her foes, she may have a chance.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 21, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> I believe "Halfling Luck" actually grants a racial bonus.
> 
> No worries with using the boomerang - you could use the Talenta or Xendrik versions.



I may have to blow a feat on 'em... for 1d3 damage with the Halfling Talenta. lol

Maybe he'll just have it as a curio.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2011)

You can use the boomerang feats from Races of Eberron too. Of course, you could still choose a Medium sized race and use one of the boomerang types, I don't think it'll break the game.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> When the time was right, Dulat was attacked, with false accusations of treason to act as legal cover for the otherwise lawless action. In a night, all but Arcata were killed or captured. She was away at the time trainng her inborn spark of magic, and the saboteurs could not infiltrate that place of uncanny senses and piercing gazes. She might have walked blithely out into a trap on graduating, but one of her father's retainers...hardly grown himself...managed to reach her just before her leaving and warn her. The two managed to slip the noose, and have been in an unofficial state of exile since.




Love it, and the setup gives me some good ideas for filling in some character on my cavalier. A squire nearing his knighthood in the order protecting house Dulat, he was sent to warn the heir as the slaughter commenced. While recognizing his duty, Bastion can't help but feel he failed the order and the house. Was he really worthy of being the one chosen to live?  The wilderness gives him a chance to redefine himself, to find a way to prove worthy, keeping the lady Arcata alive and helping her to carve out a new niche in the wilderness.

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], any thoughts on if you'd let me combine the Standard Bearer and Beast Rider archetypes? Seems a good fit for the concept, as a squire would be tasked with the standard-bearing, and having lost his trainer / order, he never gained a properly-bonded mount; he'll do that once in the wilderness, as he redefines his order in the new world, as it were.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2011)

Hee hee...nice!

They can have a Lan/Moiraine kind of dynamic, perhaps. They've been traveling together for awhile, so it makes sense to me that they're not overly formal...though they fall into place when there's a crisis.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm not going to stress about it.  I may make a Halfling Boomerang warrior someday, but for now, it's just fluff, and a feat. 

In which case, my halfling would have spent time living "among the natives" while (unsuccessfully) searching for artifacts and picked up the feat along the way.

LOL I could totally rip off Indy Jones here - my halfling could have made a discovery, but one of his rivals ambushed him, took the discovery, and 'arranged' for him to be sent off to the punishment detail as a way to tie loose ends.

Will mull it out a bit more.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2011)

Or maybe he stole it, then ran out to the hinterlands to hide and wait for things to cool off before fencing it.

And you found out...and this trip is the perfect cover for you to come out here too, without raising his alarms, and get some sweet payback.

...and the discovery too, of course. It belongs in a museum.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh, his uppance will come.  I thought of this guy as more of a peaceful "Daniel Jackson" type rather than roarin' 20's Indy.

But, bards CAN use whips...


----------



## Axel (Sep 23, 2011)

Still looking for people Dr Si?  Sounds like an entertaining game.    If so, I have a few different ideas for a Ranger.  If not, I'll keep brewing my ideas and find another game somewhere.  No sweat.  

Option 1
Half-orc Ranger (melee, 2-weapon style)
Angry, agressive and not particularly bright.  Local to the area perhaps?  Greedy, keen to "help" newcomers discover the area for his own gain has travelled to the "new fort" to see what's up.

Option 2
Human Ranger (ranged, archery or crossbow style)
Possibly a Battle Scout archetype?  Former military man, on the losing side of an internal stoush.  Was a scout (duh)...not sure whether he should be a former mercenary (that took a contract from the losing side) or a retainer of some noble house...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2011)

Dr Simon, I think it's time for more specific character generation info. You had some notions on the first page, but seemed to still be giving the matter some thought. We need to know starting level, funds, point buy, allowed sources, whether or not we're using Traits (and how many), and so on.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 23, 2011)

Velshionne, the Lady Magnificient, the goddess of glory, is the pre-eminent deity worshipped in the area the characters come from. As such, her church is very large and influential, with a complex hierarchy of priests that lacks a singlular leader. 

According to church doctrine, Velshionne imbued six mortal heralds with aspects of her power. Each was an exemplar of a particular philosophy, and while their personalities and beliefs sometimes clashed, against their Lady's enemies they always produced a united front. 

Saint Rorhen of the Chisel is the herald of artifice. In his time he was a master artisan and the builder of many temples and monuments. His part is the commemoration of glory.

Saint Avalgus the Pillager is the herald of destruction. His part in the order of things lies in the laying low of remnants of past glories, and during his life as a mortal he oversaw the sack of many rival churches.

Saint Seluna, Fortune Finder, is the herald of luck. Guided by the last words of her father, she uncovered a mighty relic from a previous age that allowed her to overcome terrible odds to claim a kingdom that had been on the verge of falling. Sometimes glory is found, not won.

Saint Fefnard the Wise is the herald of nobility. Wheras most of the heralds are famous for their deeds, the glory of Fefnard lay in his excellence. He was an aristocrat much sought after by parents who hoped his qualities would rub off on their children, which they sent to study under him. Fefnard represents the example of glory to others.

Saint Gamerrack Stonebreaker is the herald of strength. In life he was famous for both enormous physical might and the steely will to break through adversity by sheer force. Glory is often won by those with the power to take it.

Saint Ecillieve, Banner of Velshionne, is the herald of war. Rumoured to have been the half-mortal daughter of the goddess, she led many succesful military campaigns and won many accolades. In the order of things, her place is in presiding over the most prominent method by which glory is won.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2011)

Well done! I like it!

We can bring an interesting touch to the game too, by having the people native to this new area have different gods, different traditions. Then there'll be missionaries and evangelists coming down to convert the heathens...by hook or by crook, as need be...


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 23, 2011)

[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION], sure, I think it could work.

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], yes, welcome aboard.

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], will do - I'll put details in the first post.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay! Thanks!

Are we using Traits?

And do we add our Con Modifier to our hit dice? Or is that replaced by adding our Con scores?


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 23, 2011)

Add your Con bonus as well.

Two traits.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 23, 2011)

Male Human Crusader
Str 16 Dex 10 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 15 Cha 13
Traits Birthmark, Reactionary
Skills Heal 2, Knowledge (Religion) 2, Spellcraft 2
Feats Heavy Armour Proficiency, Shield Focus, Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword)

Gear Masterwork Banded Mail (400), Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield (170), Masterwork Bastard Sword (335), Masterwork Backpack (50), 45 gp


----------



## Axel (Sep 26, 2011)

Character pencil sketch below. Better details to come once we have a Rogue's Gallery etc.

Sh'aah
Male Half-orc Ranger (favoured class)
Str 18 Dex 14 Con 15 Int 9 Wis 13 Cha 7
Traits Outcast, Highlander
Skills (incl. FC bonus for level 1 and 2) - ranks only.  Climb +2, Handle Animal +2, Knowledge (Geography) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +2, Perception +1, Stealth +2, Survival +2

Feats 
LvL 1 Deepsight (120' darkvision)
Ranger 2: Two weapon fighting 

Favoured enemy: Fey

General background:

The nomadic Orcish tribes of the region have been in conflict with the Fey creatures for generations. Like most conflicts, the problem centers around food. The Orcs claim first priority to the best hunting grounds and use their numbers and sheer physical size to enforce their claims as widely as possible. The Fey counter with stealth, cunning and magic. The comparatively recent intrusion of human settlers and a new set of problems have done little to change things.

Sh'aah has been, and always will be, ugly, a bastard and an ugly bastard - generally in that order. The product of an unwilling coupling during an Orc raid on a human settlement, he was raised by his human family only as long as it took for him to learn to walk. 

Forced to live on the margins of human society and fight tooth, tusk and nail for every scrap of comfort, he has learned to use his size to advantage over other humans.  Survivial was tough, but Sh'aah was a fighter.  Once he reached adolescence, Sh'aah took to wandering the untracked wild foothills - removing himself from the constant judgement of his racial forebears.  He didn't realise how dangerous a place it was (and still is), and was nearly killed by a hunting pack of fey creatures that mistook him for an Orc tribal.

Left bleeding and unconscious, presumed dead, he was found by a group that called themselves the Wardens of the Midnight Sun.  The Wardens were an old, loosely defined group, not aligned to either of the old factions and dedicated to preventing an all-out racial war.  They realised that occasional conflicts kept the numbers down on both sides, which only benifited the region as a whole.  Provided neither Fey nor Orcs ever unified under a single leader, the status quo could continue.  Lethal action to remove potential leaders on both sides early was a necessary evil - to prevent the greater evil.

Sh'aa was raised by the Wardens, who taught him more in a few years of practical experience than he had ever learned fending for himself.  He has not forgotten his treatment at the hands of the Fey, and is not shy of killing any that are unwary enough to cross his path.  Sh'aa became a capable hunter, living on the margins of human society and spending long stretches of time alone in the wilderness or on "business trips" with the Wardens.  He prefers to act at night - his Orcish heritage and long periods of time in solitude at night have finely honed his natural darkvision.

Keen to gain any form of the luxuries enjoyed by humans, or the reputation enjoyed by the Orcish tribes, Sh'aah leaped at the opportunity to become a guide and tracker for the newly arrived - and wealthy looking - humans.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Character pencil sketch below.  Better details to come once we have a Rogue's Gallery etc.

Aldron
Male Half-Elf Summoner (Master Summoner) (favored class/ bonus to evolution pool)

Str 12 (2)
Dex 14 (5)
Con 14 (5)
Int 13 (3) 
Wis 10 (0)
Cha 14 (5) 16 with racial bonus

Traits Desperate Focus, Elven Reflexes
Skills (Ranks only): Know (planes) 1, Know (arcane) 1, Ride 1, Spellcraft 1, Use Magic Device 1, Linguistics 1

Feats 
Adaptability: Skill Focus (planes)
LvL 1: Extra Evolution
Master Summoner 2:  Augment Summoning
(Lev 3: Superior Summoning)


Eidolon:
Quadruped
Evolutions (4):
Claws x2 (2)
Scent (1)
Pounce (1)

Spells Known:
0 (5): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Message
1 (3): Shield, Mount, Ray of Sickening



[sblock=General background]

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2011)

Still working on inventory.

Arcata Dulat
Human Sorceror 2

Str 8 (-2)
Dex 12 (2)
Con 13 (3)
Int 12 (2)
Wis 12 (2)
Cha 19 (13)

BAB +1
HP: 24/24
AC: 11 (10 + 1 dex)
Init: +5 (+1 Dex, +4 familiar)
Fort: +1, Ref +1, Will +4

Human Race Traits
+2 to any one attribute
Skilled
Extra Feat
Favored Class: Sorceror

Sorceror Features
Cantrips
Eschew Materials
Bloodline Arcana: +1 DC when using a spell who's level is raised 1 or more by metamagic.
Bloodline Traits (Arcane):
- Arcane Bond: Familiar

Traits
- Princess (+1 diplomacy, diplomacy is class skill)
- Focused Mind (+2 concentration)

Feats
b Point Blank Shot
1 Disruptive Spell

Skills 5
Bluff +8 (1 rank + 4 cha + 3 class)
Diplomacy +9 (1 rank + 4 cha + 3 class + 1 trait)
Knowledge: Arcana +5 (1 rank + 1 int + 3 class)
Knowledge: Nobility +5 (1 rank + 1 int + 3 class)
Spellcraft +5 (1 rank + 1 int + 3 class)

Spellcasting (Sorceror CL 2, Base DC 14)
Slots: 1 - 5/5
0 - Detect Magic, Electric Jolt, Dancing Lights, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1 - Magic Missile, Shield

Equipment
Money: 65 gp

Weapon
MW lgt crossbow, +3 to hit, 1d8 dmg, 80', 335gp

Armor
None

Gear
Wayfinder (light at will, +2 survival to avoid getting lost, slots 1 ioun stone), 500gp
Potion: Cure Light Wounds x2


Familiar
-----------
Scamp
Compsagnothus
N Tiny animal
Init +6; Senses low-light vision, scent; Perception +4

DEFENSE
AC 16, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural, +2 size)
hp 12
Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +3

OFFENSE
Speed 40 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee bite +2 (1d3–1 plus poison DC12 Str 1d2/4rnds, 1 save)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.

STATISTICS
Str 8, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 5
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 10
Feats Improved Initiative
Skills Perception +4, Swim +7

SPECIAL ABILITIESPoison (Ex)
Bite—injury; save Fort DC 12; frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save.


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2011)

```
Name: Bastian Sangue     Age: 18
 Class: Cavalier (favored)  Archetypes: Beast Rider, Standard-Bearer
  Race: Human               Height: 6'2"                  
  Size: Medium              Weight: 220 lbs
Gender: Male                  Hair: Brown
 Align: Lawful Neutral        Eyes: Brown
 Deity: None                  Skin: Tan

Str: 18 +4 (10 p)     Level: 02             XP: xxx
Dex: 13 +1 (03 p)       BAB: +2             HP: XX (2d10+2 + 12 CON +2 FC)
Con: 12 +1 (02 p)       CMB: +6            CMD: 17
Int: 10 +0 (00 p)     Speed: 20'/30'   Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 10 +0 (00 p)      Init: +1      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 14 +0 (05 p)       ACP:        Spell Save: N/A
                                           ASF: 00

    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Dodge  Misc
              10    10    +0     +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    +0     +0

                  Touch AC: 11              Flatfooted AC: 10

Conditional: -2 Ac non-challenge attacks during challenge
Conditional: +1 Dodge AC vs. challenge target

Saving Throw   Base    Mod   Misc   Special  Total  
Fort:            03    +1     +0               3
Ref:             00    +1     +0               1
Will:            00    +0     +0      +1*      1

* Carefully Hidden trait
Conditional: +2 saves vs. divination effects

   

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Melee                   +6        1dx+x        XX/x2     
Range                   +3        1dx+x        XX/x3        Range xx ft.

* Challenge: +level (2) damage vs. target
* Precise Strike: +1d6 damage when flanking with ally using same feat
* Banner?     

Languages: Common

Racial Traits:
    * +2 any ability (INT)
    * Bonus Feat
    * Bonus Skill point each level
    * All bonus languages available

Class Abilities:
    * Proficient all simple and martial weapons
    * Proficient light & medium armor
    * Challenge 1/day: -2 AC vs. non-target, + level (2) damage on a hit
    * Banner: +2 save vs. fear, +1 attack on charge for all allies in 60 ft when visible
    * Order:  Order of the Lion (loyalty: house dulat)
        +1 dodge AC vs. challenge target
        Add Know (local), Know (nobility) to class list
        Know (nobility) checks untrained
        +1/2 cavalier level to trained Know (nobility) checks for sovereign
    * Lion's Call: 
        Standard action
        + cha mod (2) save vs. fear
        +1 attack for allies in 60'
        Immediate saves for allies under frightened or panicked spell effects 
        Lasts level (2) rounds
    * Tactician 1/day
            gain teamwork feat, grant to allies as standard action (3 + 1/2 level rounds)

Traits: 
* Carefully Hidden (race): +1 Will, +2 vs divination effects
* Anatomist: +1 Trait bonus to confirm crits

Feats:
Heavy armor proficiency (Bonus Human)
Power Attack (1st)
Precise Strike (Tactician)
 
Skill Points: 08, max ranks 2
             
SSkills                 Rank    CS   Ability   ACP   Misc  Total
Bluff                   2      3       2                   +7
Handle Animal           2      3       2                   +7
Intimidate              1      3       2                   +6
Ride                    2      3       1       0           +6
Sense Motive            1      3       0                   +4


Money
1000 gp

Equipment                      Cost     Weight
--Worn / Carried--
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx           xx gp   xx  lb


--In Backpack--
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx             xx gp   xx  lb


                         Total Weight:  xx lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    
Max Weight: 0-100  101-200  201-300
```

Background: For more generations than they can count, Sangues have stood guardian to the safety of The House of Dulat. Bastian grew up regaled with the tales of noble ancestors who sacrificed their lives for Dulat honor. His father, Leonine, had been the head of the house guard, personal bodyguard of Lord Dulat. One day, he was told, if he worked hard enough, Bastian might find similar glory for himself, protecting the heirs to the family title. 

He began his training as a squire as soon as he could. Bastian worked hard and showed promise, but before he could pass the final test and receive his commission and his mount, Dulat's enemies struck. With what little warning he had before the raid of the manor, Bastian's father ordered him to do what none of the stories of Sangue's past ever called for: flee. The young man objected, ready to fight alongside his father to the end, but Leonine charged his son with the safety of the only absent Dulat heir, Arcata. As much shame as Bastian felt for sneaking away from the battle before it had begun, he knew he could not forsake his duty. 

It has been a much harder life since then, as Bastian learned that subterfuge was just as necessary as strength of arms in the protection of his charge. But the House of Dulat must endure, and as the last living Sangue, Bastian was prepared to do what he must to fulfill his duty.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 27, 2011)

lol wait, we have two sorcerers?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm the only sorceror.

There's a summoner too, but that's a separate class. Not as focused on spells.


----------



## Axel (Sep 27, 2011)

Isn't the current possible roster something like:

- Sorceror
- Summoner
- Crusader
- Ranger
- Cavalier
- Bard

No duplication there, apart from a few different melee types. Most parties can use multiple capable melee characters. No glaring capability omissions either...though no doubt some will show up later or it wouldn't be a proper adventure. 

I changed Sh'aa's background.  Was waaay to generic and "half-orcy" on reflection.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 27, 2011)

I think that's crusader build of cleric, rather than a BO9S type.

*Concerning Beastmen*

This portion of the Borderlands is notorious for the presence of this race. Goat-headed humanoids, the beastmen are lazy, cruel and numerous. Some are known to worship vile gods and demons but many are simply violent scavengers. Occasionally the race throws up a particularly large specimen; these are known as skurgs and often become leaders of their smaller cousins.

The beastmen are an amalgam of Runequest's broos and Arcana Evolved rhodin, and will probably see use instead of most of the usual evil humanoid races.

*Last Ferry*
The nearest settlement to the Keep, some three days hard ride away, where a broad river forms the border of the civilised lands. It is likely that Sha'ah joined the party here. There are supposedly some scattered farmsteads on the far side of the river, protected by the keep, but as with the keep nothing has been heard from them for a while.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 27, 2011)

As long as the bard can heal, we should be set. Otherwise me might be a little short in that department due to the crusader archetypes reduced number of spell slots.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 27, 2011)

I've found in my other games that granting the bonus HP=CON tends to give just that level of edge to remove the need for constant repairs (which is the point of it), so reduced healing is not such a problem. I've also been known to grant the healing spells from Arcana Evolved to arcane characters as well, to take up the slack.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 27, 2011)

A healin' Archaeologist?  Sure, why not... he could be a Doctor Doctor. 

[no name yet]
Male Halfling Bard/Archaelolgist

Str 10 
Dex 14 
Con 12 
Int 15  
Wis 12 
Cha 16 

Traits [trait1, trait2]
Skills [skills]

Feats [just the one]

 Spells Known:
0 (X): 
1 (X):


----------



## Axel (Sep 28, 2011)

Sweet, semi-demi-Broo!    Of all the things I remember about Runequest that I annoyed me, Broo are not one of them.  Some of the toughest SoB's you could ever have the bad luck to fight...

I really must ask Dr Si, whether you're happy with the restrictions I may have put on you re: Orcs and Fey and the like.  There's no need for an eraser (or a pencil, for that matter) in PbP, so changing Sh'aah's favoured enemy (to Beastmen?) is dead easy and no sweat off my back.  The original thought was to have something other than the standard fantasy schtick enemies around and an excuse for you to throw spellcasters at us.  

Happy to have Sh'aah (typing this name is already annoying...) join the group at Last Ferry.  My assumption would be that he negotiated "independent contractor" terms - he takes care of himself for an equal share of any "salvage" obtained.  Depending on the "mission" that is, and also on the presumption that we won't be RPing that part.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 28, 2011)

The Fey part is cool, gives me some ideas, and there are some nice (nasty) ones available in PF. He would probably get more _immediate_ use from having beastmen (figuring they would probably be Monstrous Humanoids) as a favoured enemy, but perhaps more long term use from Fey. At least, based on the ideas I've had so far...


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2011)

Still have to do equipment, but I think I've got Bastian filled out fairly well now. Question: Almost all of the Cavalier buffing abilities affect "allies." Does that include the cavalier?


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2011)

I would think so. Lemme check on precendents.

Edit:

So, a bard can include himself in bardic music effects. From 3.5, it is unclear whether a Marshall's auras affect him too. However, given that it is equivalent to casting a spell like _bless_, which _would_ affect the caster, I'd say that yes, it does affect the Cavalier.


----------



## Axel (Sep 30, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> The Fey part is cool, gives me some ideas, and there are some nice (nasty) ones available in PF. He would probably get more _immediate_ use from having beastmen (figuring they would probably be Monstrous Humanoids) as a favoured enemy, but perhaps more long term use from Fey. At least, based on the ideas I've had so far...




Oh dear...what have I done?!  I'll leave it as Fey.  Happy with the background reading - its amusing a fairly hefty half-orc being taken down by what passes for PF Fairies.    Besides, I don't see Fey nearly often enough in games.  Beastmen may be his 2nd favoured enemy.  I dunno...  Haven't even decided on a companion or hunters bond yet...  

Semi-related question.  What's the likely value in buying a horse with the 1000gp starting gold?  They aren't particularly cheap, and to be honest don't get a lot of use in a standard 3.5/PF game.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 30, 2011)

Ah, glad you asked that. Because I would like to encourage more use of riding skills and feats, everyone starts with a light riding horse for free (or something with similar stats but a different appearance if you prefer). For war-trained or more exotic animals you will need to pay (the difference, from 75gp), or get one via class abilities.

Also accompanying the group are 10 soldiers (1st level warriors). I was originally going to have them under the command of and NPC sergeant, but it actually makes more sense if they are under the command of Bastion and Lady Arcata.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2011)

Yay Minions!

With red tabards.

_I need more of these._


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Ah, glad you asked that. Because I would like to encourage more use of riding skills and feats, everyone starts with a light riding horse for free (or something with similar stats but a different appearance if you prefer). For war-trained or more exotic animals you will need to pay, or get one via class abilities.
> 
> Also accompanying the group are 10 soldiers (1st level warriors). I was originally going to have them under the command of and NPC sergeant, but it actually makes more sense if they are under the command of Bastion and Lady Arcata.




Hrm. One of the reasons I'd picked the Standard Bearer was to avoid having a horse to start with. The Banner special ability isn't especially broad, and probably won't see much use (though it'll see more if it applies to Bastian himself). The really neat ability doesn't happen until 11th level, and it's debatable how useful it really is. 

If we'll have mounts in any event, I may just go ahead and drop the Standard Bearer archetype and get the war-trained mount his class grants (as well as the 'no armor check to ride checks' ability), since it sounds like that'll be more useful than I'd originally thought. 

I still have to figure out equipment, too. I don't play straight martial classes much, which I know count on good equipment choices a bit more than casting classes, so I think I'm having a block worried I'll make poor buying decisions.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 30, 2011)

Soory that I haven't been updating my character lately.  Reality's been a harsh mistress.  I should have some free time this weekend to really get things done.  I love making characters, hate the numbers crunching and the formatting to EnWorld standards.  We really need us some online gaming sheets.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2011)

Seeing as we're getting some fairly developed characters, I thought it was time for the rogues galley.

Herobizkit - no problem, there's no great rush as I'm quite busy for the next couple of weeks anyway.

Jkason - sword and armour should do it!


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 2, 2011)

I think you are missing out on some skill ranks, Shayuri. You have 5 ranks listed, but should it not be more like 10?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh right, because second level.

Doh!

Thanks for catching that.


----------



## Axel (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool!  Minions AND a horse.  This is gonna be fun.  

jkason:  I play melee/shooty/martial classes fairly frequently.  At level 2, the dice have more impact than your equipment selection.  Given the HP bonuses we all have, its hard to go wrong with heavy armour, shield and martial weapon.  Don't invest too heavily in shields though, as two-handed weapons are more effective in later life than sword'n'board.  I'd also add that since it seems there's water around, if you take heavy armour then put ranks into Swim.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 17, 2011)

A reminder that I haven't forgotten about this! I've come through this busy patch and should have some more time to devote to getting this game started.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Ah, glad you asked that. Because I would like to encourage more use of riding skills and feats, everyone starts with a light riding horse for free (or something with similar stats but a different appearance if you prefer).
> 
> ...



That is fine. My summoner will need some levels before the mount spell will work all day 
(And longer before his Eidolon can serve him as a mount. Lucky small characters.)


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 18, 2011)

Also still interested.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry, but I will bow out of this. I'm suffering a bit of a 3.5/Pathfinder overload. With HM gone, it is time for a (near) break from the system so I am maybe able to enjoy it again in a a few months or a year.
(The two Pathfinder games I keep are Dr Simon's other game where I play ape and another game I just started.)
See you! You are all great gamers!


----------



## Axel (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm still keen too, provided Sh'aah still fits.  I have done some further thinking and could come up with a (hopefully) interesting eventual Mystic Theurge that would suit the campaign theme better.  Cloistered cleric of some deity that includes politics and magic, and a wizard.  Completely clueless and sheltered.

Having said that, a half-orc ranger with a big 'effin' axe (or two!) would also be awesome fun.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 21, 2011)

With regret, I think I may have to let this one fall to the wayside.  I believe I'm "burned out" of 3.5 for the moment.  I will be peeking in on time to time to see how it goes.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, I'll be sorry to see you both go but I understand the reasons. So, by my reckoning we have:

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - human sorcerer
[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION] - human crusader
[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] - half-orc ranger
[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] - human cavalier

Sounds like a team to me! I'll work on getting something started IC soon.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2011)

Rogues Gallery is posted.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 24, 2011)

You already posted one of those: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/312196-keep-borderlands-rogues-gallery.html


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2011)

Wait, I think I know what this game needs. Some kind of thread where character sheets could be posted for reference purposes. A kind of...I don't know..."rogue's gallery."

What do you think? Have your girl call mine; we'll do lunch.

Ciao!


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2011)

I've got a better idea - how about a Rogues Gallery thread? Like this one.

Sure signs that senility is creeping up on me...


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2011)

Finally finished my cavalier and posted to the RG. Although now I remember why I've never been fond of rolling HP: Bastian only manages to get 2 hp more than our sorcerer because of his favored class bonus. ouch. 

ETA: Math is not my friend. I was adding things up wrong. Still not super-amazon HP, but 30 > 24, so hooray for fixing my own math.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 25, 2011)

So....pardon my intrusion. I noticed you had a few players drop out. I'm sure you guys are itching to start up....but I was wondering if you had room for another player?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 26, 2011)

[MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION], yeah, I don't see why not. Hmm... I posted yesterday but it seems to have gone awry. Maybe it ended up in one of the Rogue's Galleries.

So far the set-up seems to be Lady Arcata Dulat, her faithful bodyguard Bastian (last of the Order of the Lion) and her chaplain Brother Cormoray of the Church of Volshianne, accompanied by Sh'aah, half-orc tracker of the Wardens of the Midnight Sun. Also ten men-at-arms loyal (?) to House Dulat.

I think everything else you need to know is at the top of the thread.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 26, 2011)

Is there a role you guys feel you are missing? Maybe a rogue?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2011)

The party has formed along a classic 4-member line; mage, warrior, cleric, "rogue" (a ranger is the wilderness equivalent ). That means you could easily play a character who has a more fluid role, like a bard, or druid or somesuch. 

It might help to think of who your character is first. Is he a representative of the native population, present to keep an eye on the new 'rulers' and make sure the people have a voice? Is he an opportunistic scoundrel looking for a lawless land to ply his trade? A mad prophet driven by visions? An elf wanderer seeking his lost homeland?

That might give ideas on what class would be most appropriate.


----------



## ahayford (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought about a native inhabitant of the region, maybe a druid or a barbarian...but I decided that I didn't really want to have split loyalties between the party and the natives.

Concept 1:
Fighter/Rogue

I'm currently leaning toward a concept of one of the keep's few remaining original garrison. Maybe he and a few of his men have a camp in the woods (if the keep is still held by nefarious forces) Or he and a few others are all that remain, desperately hoping from some kind of relief from the motherland that never came. He was a bandit in his early life, but was caught and brought to trial by the constabulary. Rather then be executed, he was given the options to "take the black" (pardon the Game of Thrones reference) and was sent to the outpost as a conscript. 

He found that the isolated life away from the city agreed with him, and found a peace that he had never known. When the keep fell, he saw what little happiness he had disappear. He is bitter and disillusioned, but he is also driven to see the keep restored and return to his military life.

Concept 2:
Bard Spy

Lord Dulat's master of spies who managed to slip Bastion Arcata's location and helped arrange for her escape when her lord father's estate was overrun. Since he was well known in the realm as a courtier of Lord Dulat, his only option after Dulat's fall was too join Lady Arcata and Bastion as they fled to the Keep on the Border Lands.

He is motivated by a sense of immense guilt for allowing Lord Dulat to be murdered on his watch and feels it is his duty to watch over the only remaining heir to the House of Dulat. He seeks to restore the family to their former place in the kingdom, as well as punish those who conspired against the Dulats.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 27, 2011)

Either concept seems sounds, although I think no. 1 might be more interesting so that not everyone's loyalties lie with House Dulat (not that Sh'aah's do, nor necessarily Brother Cormoray).


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2011)

[MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION], I like the character background posted in the RG. I would guess that Greggory has joined the party at Last Ferry, same as Sh'aah. I reckon we could add another 4 minions into the mix as the last survivors of the fort.

Also, what may be of interest to his character development is his view on the formation of the "republic" off in the homeland. Now that the nobility has been overthrown, how does that make him feel, what future can he see for himself in the new regime and how does he feel about working with a group of people nominally loyal to the old order?


----------



## ahayford (Oct 28, 2011)

One thing I kind of thought about is that Greggory is on the cusp of an alignment change. His interaction with the new rulers could easily swing him one way or the other. Perhaps these new rules prove that not all of the nobility are like the petty lords that destoryed his family, changing his world view and bringing him towards Chaotic Good. Or, perhaps these new pretenders prove they are just like everyone else, just interested in their own power and not caring who they step on to get it...Driving him towards Chaotic Evil...or at least keeping him in his previous disillusioned Chaotic Neutral state.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 29, 2011)

That sounds like a good potential character arc, and the beauty is that it will be entirely driven by how the other _player_ characters interact, with little or no GM interference!


----------



## Axel (Nov 2, 2011)

More fuel for the fire?  My imagination keeps ticking over for this setting...  DrSi, I don't know if you have anything written or planned for the Wardens of the Midnight Sun yet.  Below is my first pass at putting some detail to them.  Feel free to use none, some or all of it (or add to it...or do whatever really).

The Wardens were originally an Elvish organisation, formed in the now long passed days of Elven supremacy in the region.  Their original purpose was to keep travellers safe on the roads and byways away from the more settled areas.  Sometimes this took the form of taking on a guide's poisition.  Sometimes helping those through inexperience, naievety or sheer bad fortune than they came across in the wilds.  As the Orcs and Fey multiplied in the region Elven power waned, though the Wardens survived. 

Guided by a conclave of druids and experienced wardens from a location revealed to few - even among the Wardens themselves, though suspected to be the land of the Midnight Sun referred to in their name.  Some stories say that this is a mountain so high that one can see the sun as the gods return it to its starting point in the east.  Other stories say that the world is round, and the Midnight Sun it is a cavern so deep that sunlight from the other side shines through.  Any who may have seen this place that the Wardens hold holy have not spoken of their visit.  

The Wardens of the Midnight Sun divide the region of their influence into Marches - though no formal division has ever been made.  Each March is "supervised" by a resident Marshall, who has his own selected group to undertake tasks.  This group is of no fixed size, disposition or ability.  Some of the better known Marches include the River March, encompassing Last Ferry and a good deal of its surrounds and the Ridgeback March that covers the major trade routes across a series ridgeline trails back to the civilized lands.

The ultimate goals of the Wardens are known only to the conclave, though many have guessed at them based on the actions taken.  , the Wardens will take care of their own as a first priority.  Since most individual Wardens are ruggedly independent creatures, this consumes little resources.  Any individuals or groups found to be in need in the wilderness - regardless of their race, creed, religion or philosophy (provided it does not oppose the Wardens themselves) will be given aid to the best of any individual Warden's ability.  This commonly results in an individual Warden accepting a guide's position for groups heading out of the jurisdiction of the towns and villages.

Ultimately, many inhabitants of the region are convinced that the Wardens are a stabilising force.  They do not impose their own laws and beliefs on the inhabitants.  At times will act decisively to control various groups that seek to gain too great a power throughout the region.  Commonly these groups are Orcs, who breed powerful individuals in great numbers, and the Fey - who are devious and can grow powerful stealthily.  As the Fey and Orcs compete for many of the same resources, outright confrontation between the two groups would result in widespread destruction.  The Wardens are known to act to nip potential power imbalances in the bud with deadly force.  This has, and will no doubt continue, to involve armed raids against rising Orc and Fey leaders that threaten to unit their respective races against the other inhabitants.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2011)

Axel, some good ideas there. I particularly like the idea that the area was once under elven influence which has since waned - good potential for old elvish ruins etc.

Maybe work the beastmen into that somewhere. I'm wondering if they perhaps are servants of the fey, maybe created by them to fight orcs, or simply brought in from elsewhere. 

Can we just have a show of hands to check everyone is still on board, I'm about ready to get this thign going.


----------



## Axel (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Axel, some good ideas there. I particularly like the idea that the area was once under elven influence which has since waned - good potential for old elvish ruins etc.
> 
> Maybe work the beastmen into that somewhere. I'm wondering if they perhaps are servants of the fey, maybe created by them to fight orcs, or simply brought in from elsewhere.
> 
> Can we just have a show of hands to check everyone is still on board, I'm about ready to get this thign going.




Cheers for the kudos.  Was just a few ideas that have been ticking over in my head given a voice.  Thought it might give you a few ideas to boot.

I'll rework in a minute or three for Draft B, new and improved with Beastmen.  To be honest, I had forgotten about them...  

Oh, oh.  I am so still on board.  Not nearly as much activity/spare time as I previously had (6 weeks and counting till my first kid appears...) but will be able to manage a few appearances each week.


----------



## Axel (Nov 2, 2011)

Second draft, as promised.

The Wardens were originally an Elvish organisation, formed in the now long passed days of Elven supremacy in the region.  Their original purpose was to keep travellers safe on the roads and byways away from the more settled areas.  Sometimes this took the form of taking on a guide's poisition.  Sometimes helping those they came across in the wilds who through inexperience, naievety or sheer bad fortune were in peril.  As the Orcs and Fey multiplied in the region Elven power waned, though the Wardens survived. 

The Wardens of the Midnight Sun divide the region of their influence into Marches - though no formal division has ever been made.  Each March is overseen by a resident Marshall, who has his (or in some cases her) own selected group to undertake tasks that they see fit.  This group is of no fixed size, disposition or ability and is tailored by individual Marshall's to suit their goals and their March.  Some of the better known Marches include the River March, encompassing Last Ferry and a good deal of its surrounds upstream and downstream, and the Ridgeback March that covers the major trade routes across a series ridgeline trails back to the civilized lands.

The ultimate goals of the Wardens are known only to the conclave, though many have guessed at them based on the actions taken. The Wardens will take care of their own as a first priority.  Since most individual Wardens are ruggedly independent creatures, this consumes little resources.  Any individuals or groups found to be in need in the wilderness - regardless of their race, creed, religion or philosophy (provided it does not oppose the Wardens themselves) will be given aid to the best of any individual Warden's ability.  This commonly results in an individual Warden accepting a guide's position for groups heading out of the jurisdiction of the towns and villages.  

Lastly, many inhabitants of the region are convinced that the Wardens are acting as a stabilising force.  They do not impose their own laws and beliefs on the inhabitants, believing in free choice for individuals.  At times will act decisively to control various groups that seek to gain too great a power throughout the region, or impose themselves too greatly on others.  Commonly these groups are Orcs, who breed powerful individuals in great numbers, and the Fey - who are devious and can grow powerful stealthily.  As the Fey and Orcs compete for many of the same resources, outright confrontation between the two groups would result in widespread destruction.  The Wardens are known to act to nip potential power imbalances in the bud with deadly force.  This has, and will no doubt continue, to involve armed raids against rising Orc and Fey leaders that threaten to unite their respective races against the other inhabitants.

Guided by a conclave of druids and experienced Wardens from a location  revealed to few - even among the Wardens themselves, though suspected to  be the land of the Midnight Sun referred to in their name.  Some  stories say that this is a mountain so high that one can see the sun as  the gods return it to its starting point in the east.  Other stories say  that the world is round, and the Midnight Sun it is a cavern so deep  that sunlight from the other side shines through.  Any who may have seen  this place that the Wardens hold holy have not spoken of their visit.  

Troubling to many Wardens, and no doubt the conclave if any knew their minds, are the comparatively recent appearance of the Beastmen.  They first appeared in the region two to three human generations previously, and were thought to be a nomadic species on a new migration route.  Over the years, the numbers of Beastmen have increased exponentially, far faster than natural growth or migration could account for.  They seem moderately intelligent - certainly above animal intelligence, and organise themselves into tribes of a few dozen up to hundreds of individuals.  The Beastmen have been noted as being agressive, and seem to enjoy conflict and tests of strength.  They have been found (very occasionally) allied with Orcs for a raid or battle - as both species share a perverse love of destruction, yet also side with Fey.  Whether the Fey succeeded in dominating their minds through magic, or gained their loyalty through some other means remains to be discovered.

Individual Wardens are largely left to themselves by the organisation.   Many are capable hunters, trackers or trappers - sometimes all of the  above.  Their responsibilities are to safeguard others found in need in  the wild, and to follow instructions from the Marshall in whose March they find themselves.  Each may claim shelter and refuge from another Warden, though none would seek to remain more than three nights.  In a similar vein, the Marshall's residence is seen as a safehouse for all Wardens that may be in the March, and a rallying point in times of crisis.  A Warden is expected to call at each such safehouse when passing through a March to exchange news.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm still here.

I'm assuming all this 'elf stuff' is outside the ken of the human-dominated kingdom that Arcata is from, yes?

It's cool though!


----------



## ahayford (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm here


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 2, 2011)

It would be odd if having finally posted in your CotCT game yesterday I had disappeared from this one,  .


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm here! Just sent my out of town visitors on their way, so back to the grind and catching up. One cavalier and his trusty mount ready for duty.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2011)

Cor! IC Thread is up.

Shayuri - I suspect that Arcata and other civilised characters know that elves were once in the area, but probably nothing about the specifics.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 6, 2011)

Do we know what exactly happened to the fort to cause it to be abandoned? Would my character know about it?


----------



## Axel (Nov 7, 2011)

If DrSi hasn't said anything in PM to you, then you know as much about the area as I do!    Suggest you make something up, in the absence of any details or suggestions.  Though it seems you already have...undead eh?  Damn...


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe a bit late, but if anyone wants to reftrofit their character:

I'm thinking of introducing a Leadership skill (Charisma-based, may be used untrained) for getting groups of people to obey your commands. Success means that they do what you want, failure by 5 or less means you get some of what you want, failure by 5 or more means refusal. Depending on the situation, this might not occur right away - the group may agree, go off to perform the task but not actually do so. You can Take 10, but not Take 20.

DC depends on how difficult and/or dangerous the task is. Circumstantial bonuses will apply, including such things as morale, general loyalty, characters renown etc. As well as, obviously, commanding troops this could also be used with teams of craftsmen etc. 

Some traits could apply too:  Born Leader means you have a natural aptitude for getting people to agree with you, gives +1 to Leadership and Diplomacy; Demagogue is the art of giving people what they want, gives +1 to Leadership and Sense Motive; Commanding Presence gives +1 Leadership and +1 Will.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmm. I thought Diplomacy/Intimidate already fit that bill...

But if you move forward with that addition, I'd like a talent that makes it a class skill, like I have for Diplomacy.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry, don't take the dead statement too literally. I meant to imply that only the corpses of his fallen comrades still lived there. I do have some details I will share as Greggory gets more comfortable with the new comers.


----------



## ahayford (Nov 7, 2011)

Which isnt' to say there *isn't* undead at the fort....


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2011)

Not sure 'bout the new skill. I think I'm with Shayuri in thinking there are already social skills to effectively cover what you're talking about. If you're specifically trying to come up with something that changes things when you're addressing a group, I wonder if it might not be better to create modifiers to Diplomacy / Intimidate when in those particular situations, rather than creating another, heavily-situational skill.



ahayford said:


> Sorry, don't take the dead statement too literally. I meant to imply that only the corpses of his fallen comrades still lived there. I do have some details I will share as Greggory gets more comfortable with the new comers.




I assumed this, but figured having some IC confusion added to the drama, so I went with what Axel was intimating. :0



ahayford said:


> Which isnt' to say there *isn't* undead at the fort....




Gah! No giving the GM ideas.


----------



## Axel (Nov 8, 2011)

How about making it a subset of Diplomacy?  When addressing groups of people, add your BAB (or some other level dependent stat?) to your Diplomacy result.  Beat DCX to sway the group in your favour.  DM fiat (circumstance modifiers!) on things like recognised commanders giving orders to their troops based on how "sensible" the order is.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought there were already rules for using social skills to influence groups?

I mean...argh, I'll look it up later. But I'm SURE this is already covered by the rules, in one form or another.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, it's just a thought.

What I've managed to find so far:

From Heroes of Battle

A "Rally Check" is based on Charisma, commander level and rank. Diplomacy and Initimidate give synergy bonuses to this check, Bluff can also be used to raise troop morale by "talking them up".

From Cry Havoc

A "Command check" is either Cha plus BAB _or_ a Profession (military commander) check _o_r a Diplomacy/Intimidate check at -5, whichever is higher.

I can find nothing in the PFRD about troop combat and influencing large groups.

Now, Diplomacy and Intimidate would work perfectly well as alternative skills to achieve the same thing. To me, though, Diplomacy is persuading someone to be on your side whereas Inimidate is brow-beating someone into doing something. Both could be methods of command, what I'm reaching for is simply telling someone to do something and they obey, not necesasrily for love or for fear, but for duty or simple power of presence. I guess Charisma plus character level might work just as well, although I'd also like something where a character could put more resources into it if they so chose. I guess synergy bonuses* from Diplomacy or Intimidate would be one way, traits and feats another. Also something that isn't just applicable to commanding troops.

*Although PF doesn't use synergy.


----------



## Axel (Nov 8, 2011)

FWIW Dr Si, I think you're broadly on a good path.  That goes double if skirmish type combat (say 2 dozen combatants?) is going to be a reliable fixture.

Maybe, borrowing from wargaming, force a "morale check" for difficult actions (say, charging a dragon) or for high casualties etc.  Make a morale check rolled by the "commanding officer" (probably Arcata for this party, though Bastian is also a strong contender) with a DC required to maintain morale (chosen by GM(.  Modifiers could be Charisma, Diplomacy or Intimidate, character level etc.

As long as something equivalent applied to the "other side" too I'd be pretty happy.  It'd mean we wouldn't have to massacre a whole beastman tribe to "win" the combat.  Kill 1 in 3 and the rest flee, or kill 1 in 4 and the chief, etc.


----------



## ahayford (Jan 4, 2012)

I was sort of waiting for Lady Arcata to choose a plan before responding....also considering my character went to bed, I was sort of waiting to see if anyone decided to investigate anything to have my character wake up from the noise. Anyone have plans to do something?


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2012)

I didn't have much in the way of plans for Bastian other than having his  men steer clear of the lights. I was under the impression we were mostly waiting to see how the scouting expedition went?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep. She's not sending men to investigate the illusions, and we're waiting for our scout to return before deciding a course of action on the keep.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 5, 2012)

Axel has new baby responsibilities at the moment, I was hoping he might be able to post after New Year but he did ask me to NPC Sh'aah in the meantime, so I'll push things forward with his report.


----------



## ahayford (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah! New babies are great  Tell him congrats.


----------



## Axel (Jan 9, 2012)

New babies are hard bloody work!!  Besides, mine left his operating manual in the womb...not that I think he got past the first draft.    Thanks for the congratulations anyway.  

Back at work as of today, which means less baby responsibilities (directly anyway) and more "freedom" to procrastinate on ENWorld.  Should be back on track from here on in.


----------



## ahayford (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to wait until the beastmen post their move to post mine, but likely I will have 2 legionarres fire crossbows, and the other 2 wade into melee with myself.


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello. Keep on the Borderland is one of the few games that I'm not in that I've been reading along with, and it's a good one 

I do have a question though. Normally you can only have one _dancing lights_ spell active at a time. The same is true of _light_. It's Paizo's way of trying to balance at-will cantrips I suppose. Has this been house ruled away here?


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not the DM in this game, but generally imho coolness > rules.  Now don't go ruining ours plans!!!! Mwahaha...


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2012)

...wow, really?

That's just pure player ignorance then.

lol, maybe I should have told the GM what I was up to in advance. Um.

But really, how is having lot of little lights 'unbalanced?' They require actions to move, after all. 

Well, GM call then. Maybe just the horn will be enough.


----------



## Axel (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey, maybe that was the plan?  Shhh...it's like discussing tactics around a table with the DM listening.  Move a bunch of dancing lights from here-to-there etc?  No...bummer...  Well, nothing like leading low level characters to their death.  

Am reasonably confident Sh'aah can run away (what with nearly 40HP at level 2 and orcish ferocity) and re-form "the party" in a somewhat different format if things go totally pearshaped.  I've been using it as a psychological crutch for doing semi-suicidal things since we baited the ambush...

Speaking of which, goddamnit why does it have to come down to (another, and untrained this time...) d20 roll by Sh'aah?!  These things are testing my nerves to a seriously bad level.  Am going to roll shortly...


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2012)

Hehe. Well, at first I was going to use Ghost Sound...but it turns out Arcata doesn't have it. What I would give for one more level. 

Edit - 

Okay, backup plan! Instead of dancing lights, we can use torches. Either ones we already had as part of the caravan, or we can make some overnight. Then, under cover of darkness and fog, we set them up on short stakes in the ground. Then Arcata lights them with Prestidigitation. She uses Dancing Lights...just one casting...to create the impression that other torches are lighting too, so it doesn't look as much like one person lighting torches in a row.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 28, 2012)

I am fairly confident that we will take the fort. Comoray and Bastion should be amazingly powerful in mass combat.


----------



## ahayford (Mar 28, 2012)

And Greggory and the Crows will be there to take all the loot!


----------



## Axel (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm pretty confident we can win and move on to looting (there's a +1/+1 vorpal double axe there, right?).    It's the critical d20 rolls that get to me.  If you'd ever played with me in the flesh...well...I am not a particularly good d20 roller.  At times, even with a level 15 barbarian, I swear I would've missed the water if that character fell off a boat...  At least the ENWorld die roller doesn't hate me anymore.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't psyche yourself out. This is a distraction, not a high level con. In the end it doesn't matter if they see through this or not. All we NEED is to get the attention of all/most of the guards on the walls for a critical moment to give our people time to burst in and get the first round of hits in.

After that it'll be a giant furball no matter WHAT they thought our diversion was.


----------



## Axel (Mar 29, 2012)

Fair enough.  I s'pose a horn'll do that.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 30, 2012)

Axel said:


> I'm pretty confident we can win and move on to looting (there's a +1/+1 vorpal double axe there, right?).




Yes, but unfortunately it's wielded by the 15th level barbarian leader of the beastmen...

As far as Dancing Lights is concerned, I can see that the PF rule is a bit of a fudge to prevent you from casting it infinitely, but I can't see an issue with multiple castings. I'm prepared to house rule something like you can have as many running as you can prepare 0th level spells, because if this were 3.5 that's how many you'd be able to cast. Arcata could always have them fading in and out of the fog as well, I guess.


----------



## Axel (Mar 30, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> Yes, but unfortunately it's wielded by the 15th level barbarian leader of the beastmen...




Having played a 15th level barbarian and inflicted critical hits >100 HP (the quite laughably random 3d12+97) in a single blow I have no interest in fighting said leader...  He can keep his bloody vorpal axe.  Then again...a 20 is going to kill Sh'aah one way or another anyway.  Calculated risk anyone?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2012)

HUZZAH

That was long, but I have to say, it was fun. Surprisingly it never became dull or uninteresting for me. I was really invested in not just succeeding, but in the survival of the troops too!

Well done, all!


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, well done all!

Amazingly, its almost a year since we started this, and that fight was about 6 months!  Although there was a bit of a grind when the skurg appeared it actually stayed quite mobile, which helped.

Given all that, I reckon it's time to level up; all PCs are now third level. I think NPCs will advance at half PC rate, so no increase for the minions this time around.


----------



## ahayford (Sep 21, 2012)

I am enjoying this game...I apologize for my long lags...I think many of the time lags can be attributed to me. I will endeavor to update this game more regularly.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, that was a terrible roll,  . 

In any case, I have updated my character. Additions were a rank in Heal, Knowledge (Religion), and Spellcraft, and the Extra Channel feat.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2012)

Rollin' like a BOSS...

Skill ranks go in Bluff, Diplomacy, Knowledge Arcana and Spellcraft. 

Feat is...undecided, probably Dodge.

New 1st level spell is...also undecided. Mage Armor is a strong contender. Protection from Evil, also tempting. Avenues being explored. She gets Identify as a bonus spell, and I may pick up another cantrip via her Favored Class bonus this level.

...clearly I am posting prematurely, but one posts with the army one has.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2012)

It's been quite the harrowing battle, but given the stakes, I think it's totally worth it. Sets our new status quo, as it were.  

And hooray for leveling! No time to do it right now, I'm afraid, but hopefully over the weekend.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2012)

Apologies to the folks I ninjaed with my speech, but when inspiration strikes it must not be denied.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Apologies to the folks I ninjaed with my speech, but when inspiration strikes it must not be denied.




And nicely done it was.  Was going to XP you, but I apparently just don't know enough people to ever 'spread it around' enough, lol.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2012)

Hee hee

Thank you for the kind words at least. 

Speaking of which! I believe some crony appointments are in order.

Here's what I was thinking:

Bastian - Commander of the Army (military planning, defense, command of troops and managing military logistics)

Greggory - Watch Commander (captain of the guard with a touch of spymaster, basically; in charge of law enforcement and 'internal security,' keeping the peace)

Sha'ah - Master Ranger (in charge of the hunters and foresters, helping us get lumber and supplies without overtaxing the forest, helping decide where to plant crops for best harvests and minimum negative impact on environment)

The good Brother's role is clear, as is Arcata's.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Axel (Sep 22, 2012)

I think that is perhaps the longest running combat I've ever been involved with. Some good tactics/handy class abilities too, I really thought we were going to get kerb stomped (or at least the solders were going to...) when the big beasties came out!  Anyway, survival is always the goal.  Not even a PC KO'd in the end, though Sh'aah came close (6 HP remaining of 39 at full) 

Crony appointments sound like a good thing.  I was wondering how to tie Sh'aah into the party on a more permanent basis, since his backstory sets him apart from the rest of the group.  As a suggestion though, I don't think we will be constructing a town around the keep anytime soon.  Cropping/hunting/forestry is likely to be fairly limited.  Still, Sh'aah will happily teach hunting and scouting skills to any who are interested.

Re: level 3.
Dr Si, I need to choose a favoured terrain.  Any hints on terrain categories that are appropriate to the region?  Are we closer to forest, hill or plains categories?

I want to canvas people's opinions on a feat choice for Sh'aah.  I simply can't decide and find an outside perspective on characters helpful at times (feat choices for me are normally character driven rather than crunch driven).  If crunch matters to you, he'll be staying Ranger until he dies or the game concludes.  In no particular order:

Choice 1: Power attack.  Obvious uses, if boring choice.  With full BAB and a +4 strength modifier Sh'aah has a good hit bonus.  Extra damage is always good when you have two weapon fighting.  Opens additional feats later like Overrun and Sunder too.

Choice 2: Scent.  Since it's racially limited AND scent is an unusual ability for a PC I'm drawn to this.  Still, his level 1 feat is related to sensory ability and I don't want to overdo it.

Choice 3: Imp Unarmed Strike.  This combos well with TWF and high strength.  He would hold a weapon two handed (for +6 damage mod!) and use this feat to make the 'off-hand' attack with his feet.

Choice 4:  Open to any suggestions...


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 22, 2012)

A couple of other possibilities might be Ironhide and Razortusk.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 24, 2012)

I, too, need to spread the love before awarding more XP, so you'll have to make do with some virtual virtual XP, Shay.

 [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], the land immediately around the keep would class as hills. The next nearest bit of terrain would be forest (to the northwest) and then mountains (to the north). There's also some swampy land to the southeast as well, but it's realtively small compared to the other types of terrain.

 [MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION], no probs, I think there was just a short delay when we first lost you but otherwise it's not noticably anybody's fault that the fight went on for so long, except perhaps mine for providing so many opponents!


----------



## Axel (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Dr Si.  Took Hills/Mountains, as it suits his background a bit better.  Still undecided on 3rd level feat...


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2013)

Very sorry for the slow responses. Shan't bore with excuses. 

Just checking in to say I'm not dead, am still interested, and will join the fun as soon as Arcata wakes up.


----------



## Axel (Mar 28, 2013)

Surely you're not considering that the highborn lady would sleep in a barracks room with her soldiers and a feral half-caste ranger?!    Won't somebody think of the childr...errr...her reputation!   

All joking aside, Arcata seems like the type of highborn lady that might actually do that.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2013)

Heh. My sense is that she's gotten used to making sacrifices these days. Even before this little excursion, she's had to keep a low profile to avoid her family enemies. And even before THAT she was at some stuffy mage school, where being a 'lady' didn't matter much.

So yeah.


----------



## Axel (Mar 28, 2013)

Fair enough.  Seems Dr Si may be more chivalrous than we thought - though I'm expecting the 15' tall demon that can cast Harm to come charging through the door this time.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmm... wonder if I can get some sort of demonic creature with a horse skull for a head in all of my games at the same time...


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2013)

I think you get an Achievement for that.


----------



## Axel (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm heading off for a week's holiday tomorrow. Possible occasional drop ins, but not expecting to be regularly available until Mon 25th


----------

